
Why Matt Drudge Still Beats Mark Zuckerberg - AndrewWarner
http://gigaom.com/2011/05/17/why-matt-drudge-still-beats-mark-zuckerberg/
======
shadowsun7
This post is a near identical rehash of the material contained in this NYTimes
piece, titled _How The Drudge Report Got Popular And Stayed on Top_ :
<http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/16/business/media/16carr.html>

I recommend the New York Times version - it's better written, and has great
analysis.

